# Skipping Docks



## Jim (Apr 9, 2011)

Swindle makes it look so easy. I just can't do it with a baitcaster :x , and I think I'm pretty good with one.

https://www.wired2fish.com/Media1192/How-to-Skip-Docks-with-the-G-Man-on-Guntersville.aspx


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm using an old BPS reel that has a bunch of resistance on the cast for skipping this year. It has a shallow spool, and makes removing backlashes easy. I've found they're inevitable at this point, so I might as well just use an older reel that makes it easier to get them out..


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 9, 2011)

Not with a spinning reel, my wife does that.
:LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Apr 9, 2011)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Not with a spinning reel, my wife does that.
> :LOL2: :LOL2:



I was offended with that comment! :LOL2: 


I use a spinning reel! :LOL2:


----------



## Truckmechanic (Apr 9, 2011)

Jim said:


> dyeguy1212 said:
> 
> 
> > Not with a spinning reel, my wife does that.
> ...




Me too!! :LOL2: I wouldn't even try it with a baitcaster...I would have backlash so bad I would just have to cut the line from the spool :LOL2:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 9, 2011)

It seems like its more about trajectory than anything else. You just have to keep that bait moving faster than the spool, meaning you can't lose much speed once is starts hitting the water.

I guess that's why you see a lot of pros that have it skip 10 or 15 times before settling down, as opposed to the ker-plunks when I'm doing it..


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 9, 2011)

The only reason I would wanna skip with a baitcaster is that it looks so freaking cool. None of the lakes I fish have much of anything to skip under anyways. Allmost all the docks are floating, and the ones that are't you can't fish. I still think it seems impossible....two thumbs up to anyone who skips with a baitcaster


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 11, 2011)

One of the main reasobs I keep a spinning rig in the boat when bass fishing is for skipping docks (and under other overhanging cover)! I have done it with a baitcaster but spinning is way easier.


----------



## Jim (Apr 11, 2011)

BaitCaster said:


> One of the main reasobs I keep a spinning rig in the boat when bass fishing is for skipping docks (and under other overhanging cover)! I have done it with a baitcaster but spinning is way easier.



Same here, I have a dedicated skipping setup.


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 11, 2011)

jkbirocz said:


> The only reason I would wanna skip with a baitcaster is that it looks so freaking cool. None of the lakes I fish have much of anything to skip under anyways. Allmost all the docks are floating, and the ones that are't you can't fish. I still think it seems impossible....two thumbs up to anyone who skips with a baitcaster



This is driving me nuts cause I cant remember who and i cant remember where I heard it but one certain pro likes to skip even in open water cause he believes it can tune fish in from a greater distance that a meal is coming.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Apr 11, 2011)

I use a baitcaster, but if you havent got a deck that is parallel to the gunnels, its very difficult. Dyeguy, I agree with you on the trajectory. I blast them in there and it usually skips prolly 6-8 feet after initial contact with the surface. I tried in my dads boat(Crappie Deluxe with no casting deck), but it was dang near impossible without a deck. Just depends on your setup I guess.

I just refuse to use a spinning reel for anything other than panfish/crappie. I feel underpowered.


----------



## Brine (Apr 11, 2011)

If there's ever been a time to put a piece of tape on your reel to prevent running the backlash too deep, I'd say this would be it.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 11, 2011)

I, like most of you, use a spinning rod for skipping. However, the gauntlet has been thrown down. 

I will try to learn to skip with a baitcaster. I will have my spinning set up along too, of course. We shall see.
regards, Rich


----------



## rusty.hook (Apr 16, 2011)

When I was bass fishing the local clubs tournament back in the 60's and 70's, I kept a Zebco 33 spin caster in the boat on a 5 1/2' rod just for the docks, worked great.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Apr 20, 2011)

Good vid. =D>


----------



## jacobk (Apr 21, 2011)

For the guys who say it's impossible it isn't, I suggest you start with something easy like a tube or a jig and pretty soon you'll be skipping weightless plastics with ease! Heres a quick video I made, I'm skipping a 1/2oz jig with a beaver trailer with a daiwa 7ft 1in H XF rod and a Daiwa Steez reel. I generally use the skip cast to get my lure into hard to reach or unorthodox places like overhanging trees or under docks/overpasses even under pontoons and what not.
https://youtu.be/zsQK1AP2hmo


----------



## richg99 (Apr 21, 2011)

Yea, after watching the pro's video (which did NOT show his hand nor his technique very well)..I decided that he was "spinning' the lure with his rod tip. I stood up on a bench seat that is close to my pond...and I was able to flip the lure very low to the water. I hven't tried the technique on lake yet. No docks on the ones that I have been to lately.

I think being high on the bench is very important, as it imitates the height that you would be over the water when fishing in a boat. Trying the same thing on flat ground would not get the same results IMHO. 

I guess, if someone didn't have a bench, one could stand on a bench made on top of a couple of five gallon buckets...but...only very carefully!

Anyone else try it yet? regards, Rich


----------



## Dave11 (Apr 21, 2011)

richg99 said:


> Yea, after watching the pro's video (which did NOT show his hand nor his technique very well)..I decided that he was "spinning' the lure with his rod tip. I stood up on a bench seat that is close to my pond...and I was able to flip the lure very low to the water. I hven't tried the technique on lake yet. No docks on the ones that I have been to lately.




I was wondering that myself. I think he is swinging the lure around at the end of the rod and turning his hand under. I tired casting underneath my truck while standing up on a bench. Not a lot of docks around here either, but there are low hanging tree branches. Seems even harder with one hand and impossible back handed. I wish he would have gave a little more insight as well.


----------

